# The Year Long Wait is Over



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Our 4 year old Redhaven doing it's thing and they are GOOD!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice.....keep the Mockingbirds off of those beauties.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice! I'm envious!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

They do look nice. My son is replanting the orchard at the old home place. Would the Redhaven do well in the South?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> They do look nice. My son is replanting the orchard at the old home place. Would the Redhaven do well in the South?


Hardiness zones 5-8. They do very well here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

The birds are not going to get the chance Mike. I took the pic sat. and yesterday we picked them, kept a few for fresh eating the rest are sitting on the kitchen counter as peach jam.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fit for a King! Nothing better than homemade peach jam....and those fresh eating peaches would be mighty tasty in some homemade old fashioned vanilla ice cream.

By the way TJ, I ate my first Old German tomato yesterday off the plants that I had grown from seed after your recommendation. They are excellent and rank right up there with the Cherokee Purples. It is hard to beat the old Heritage lines. They are so much more robust with flavor.










Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Vol said:


> Fit for a King! Nothing better than homemade peach jam....and those fresh eating peaches would be mighty tasty in some homemade old fashioned vanilla ice cream.
> 
> By the way TJ, I ate my first Old German tomato yesterday off the plants that I had grown from seed after your recommendation. They are excellent and rank right up there with the Cherokee Purples. It is hard to beat the old Heritage lines. They are so much more robust with flavor.
> 
> ...


Outstanding Mike. I had a complete garden failure this year, too cold too long and oh my 30" of rain just drowned it the last of May and the first week of June. Just looking at it makes my mouth water.


----------

